# Safety Services safety meetings



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

Hello,
I remember back when I worked for larger companies, they had weekly safety meetings that were based on a 1 page discourse for a certain safety topic. The topic would be different every week, and we all had to sign the triplicate form for the permanent record. 

I have been trying to find these forms so that I can implement the format for weekly meetings on our jobs.

Does anyone know where to get these? 

I found Safety Services, but have doubts about that company.

Thanks,


----------



## mrcharles (Sep 27, 2011)

It is called a tool box talk. They are actually an OSHA requirement. 

www.toolboxtopics.com is a good free site that offers free tool box talks


----------



## Astrix (Feb 23, 2009)

Is this what you are looking for?

Tool Box Topics - Construction Safety Meetings


----------



## Astrix (Feb 23, 2009)

hahaha...... Jinx. Both of us posted at exactly the same time.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

For Free?

How do they do that? What's in it for them?


----------



## mrcharles (Sep 27, 2011)

People not getting hurt


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

These are the two I use.:thumbsup:
http://brassmein.com/safety/topics/index.htm

http://www.toolboxtopics.com/Construction/index.htm


----------



## Sar-Con (Jun 23, 2010)

You can use those free ones as a guide, but you're not doing any favours by cuttn' and pasting.....ya gotta taylor make em to the way you run the site.


----------

